# TRT ?s



## Bivz82 (Nov 2, 2012)

What is administered for TRT cc weekly ?? And do ppl on TRT do they take a estro blker


----------



## DF (Nov 3, 2012)

Usually 200mg/week or less & yes you take an AI if you have to.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 3, 2012)

^^^^^^Listen to DF...good info^^^^^^more than that and your on a cycle.


----------



## Bivz82 (Nov 3, 2012)

ccpro said:


> ^^^^^^Listen to DF...good info^^^^^^more than that and your on a cycle.



No bro I'm not on nothing bro! I'm here for info, to learn and read and get help if needed by you guys, is that coo


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes that's cool but you are interesting me .. The other day u where asking about low dose cycling for injury recovery now u are asking about TRT.  
My advice to u is get a 50$ blood test or from your doc and then we can help u more accurately, there's not to much reason to inquire about trt if u don't need it 
Just looking out for u brother


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 3, 2012)

for me, 70mg test c/week
exemastane 3x a week at .5ml
blood pressure meds
5mg/day cia

I still have high rbc/hematicrit
lipid panels are fine

I do NOT take HCG


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 4, 2012)

Can we get a mod to move this to the correct section please


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

Weekly doses or biweekly are best


----------

